# Máriatövismag olaj



## Zoli1942

Sziasztok!

A véleményetek szeretném kérni. Egy cikkben láttam a máriatövismag olaj szót. Ennek mi lehet a helyes alakja? Itt láttam nekem olyan furának tűnik:

[Moderator edit: dead hyperlink removed.]

Ti hogy vélekedtek ezekről a többszörösen összetett szavakról? Mindenhol máshogy látom ezt a szót!

Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## francisgranada

Nekem gyarkran vannak kétségeim afelől, hogy mikor kell egybeírni és mikor különírni az összetett kifejezéseket, úgyhogy nem vagyok kompetens a kérdésben ...

Ami a kédéses szót illeti, szerintem a _máriatövismag olaj_ helyesírás elég logikus, mert:
1. A _Mária_ és _tövis_ szavak együtt egy önálló _növényt_ jelentenek, és nem egyfajta _tövist_ "Mária" jelzővel ellátva; ezért _máriatövis_
2a. A _mag_ része az adott növénynek, hasonlóképpen mint pl. a _háztető_ esetében a _tető_ része a _háznak_, tehát egy speciális tárgyról/fogalomról van szó, ami indokolhatja  a _máriatövismag _alakot_. _
2b. Az említett  _mag _viszont itt egyértelműen _mag_ot jelent és nem mást, tehát a _máriatövis_ itt jelzőként szerepel, ami a külöínrást indokolná, tehát _máriatövis mag._
3. Az olaj esetében egy termékről van szó, amit az említett magból készítenek/nyernek, tehát a _máriatövismag _egészében az _olaj _főnév jelzőjeként szerepel, ami indokolja azt, hogy az _olaj _szót nem írjuk egybe a többivel. Ebben az esetben viszont ha a _máriatövist _és a_ magot _ különírnánk, akkor két külön jelzőnk lenne: _máriatövis _és _mag.  _Ezért tartom elfogadhatónak a _ máriatövismag olaj _változatot. 





Zoli1942 said:


> ... Itt láttam nekem olyan furának tűnik:
> [Moderator edit: dead hyperlink removed.]...


Neked melyik írásváltozat tűnik a legelfogadhatóbbnak?
_a) mária tövis mag olaj 
b) máriatövismagolaj 
c) máriatövismag olaj 
d) máriatövis mag olaj 
e) máriatövis magolaj 
f) mária tövismag olaj 
h) mária tövismagolaj 
_
P.S. A magam részéről, ha valamilyen csoda folytán pont engem  bíznának meg a megfelelő szabály megalkotásával, én ezt javasolnám: _máriatövis;  máriatövis mag;   máriatövis-mag olaj. _


----------



## Tina55

Nekem is néha fejtörést okoz az egybeírás-különírás kérdése. Jelen esetben én az egész szót egybe írnám, abból kiindulva, hogy a napraforgóolaj is egy szó. Hasonlóan többszörösen összetett szó, még a jelentésük is rokonságot mutat.
Viszont (!) figyelembe kell vennünk, hogy míg a napraforgóolaj pontosan hat szótagból áll, addig a máriatövismag-olaj már nyolc szótagos, és tudtommal hat szótag után ki kell tenni a kötőjelet értelemszerűen a tagok közé. Ezért javasolnám ezt az alakot, amit már az előbb is írtam: *máriatövismag-olaj*.


----------



## francisgranada

Tina55 said:


> Nekem is néha fejtörést okoz az egybeírás-különírás kérdése. Jelen esetben én az egész szót egybe írnám, abból kiindulva, hogy a napraforgóolaj is egy szó. Hasonlóan többszörösen összetett szó, még a jelentésük is rokonságot mutat.


Egyetértek, azzal a megjegyzéssel, hogy nekem a _napraforgóolaj _helyesírása is fejtörést okoz  ... 





> ...figyelembe kell vennünk, hogy míg a napraforgóolaj pontosan hat szótagból áll, addig a máriatövismag-olaj már nyolc szótagos, és tudtommal hat szótag után ki kell tenni a kötőjelet értelemszerűen a tagok közé. Ezért javasolnám ezt az alakot, amit már az előbb is írtam: *máriatövismag-olaj*.


Azt hiszem, ez lesz az érvényben lévő szabályoknak a leginkább megfelelő  válasz a kérdésre.

_Magánvélemény:_
Az említett szabályt ismerem, de általában ez sem segít. Egyrész azért, mert el szoktam felejteni, hogy pont hat szótag a határ (de ez az én bajom). Másrészt azért mert ez nem egy logikus/nyelvészetileg megalapozott  kritérium. Miért nem öt szótag (már ez is elég hosszú)?  ... És miért kelljen szótagokak számlálnom  ahhoz, hogy le tudjak írni egy szót? ... Valahol olvastam egy cikket (nem tudom megtalálni) arról, hogy az egybeírás-különírás kérdésére nincs igazán egyértelmű szabály (általában, nem csak a hatszótagosnál hosszabb szavak esetében), vagyis gyakran szubjektív megítélés tárgya. Egy példa _ad hoc_: _hatszótagos _vagy _hat szótagos_? ... Miért?


----------



## Tina55

francisgranada said:


> Egyetértek, azzal a megjegyzéssel, hogy nekem a _napraforgóolaj _helyesírása is fejtörést okoz



A biztonság kedvéért én is megnéztem a helyesírási szótárban. 



francisgranada said:


> Egy példa _ad hoc_: _hatszótagos _vagy _hat szótagos_? ... Miért?



A helyes alak 'hat szótagos', mert ebben a mennyiségjelzős kapcsolatban a jelzett szó összetett. Tehát egy szó lehet hat szótagos, de egy ház már csak hatemeletes lehet, mert az 'emelet' nem összetett szó. A dolog szépsége, hogy, ha a tőszámot számjeggyel írod ki, akkor mindig külön áll: 6 szótagos, 6 emeletes.
Magánvélemény: egyszerűsíthetnék ezt a szabályt.


----------



## Zsanna

P.S. (ezzel kezdem, mert ez a lényeg) Utánanéztem és elsőre ezt találtam, ami Tina megoldását erősíti meg, viszont a magyarázatot érdemes átböngészni.

Az egybeírás/különírás egyébként is gond a magyarban, de a legfrissebb szabályok nem nagyon segítenek, sőt... Egyre követhetetlenebb az egész, legalábbis számomra.*
Azt tudom, hogy ez a "hat szótagos" szabály már nem él úgy, mint korábban, szóval azon sem lennék meglepődve, ha az új szabály szerint az egészet egybe kellene írni (vagy legalábbis lehetséges lenne, mivel annyi újdonság van, hogy több variáció élhet egymás mellett).

Csak megjegyzem, hogy a Hungarian Resources listánkban több címszó is szerepel, ami a helyesíráshoz segítséget nyújthat.

*Egy kivétel azért akad: a nyitvatartás most már egybe (is?) írandó. (Nekem már egy ideje egy fogalomnak tűnt és zavart két szóban.)


----------

